# Trust training "difficult" rats



## bogglesandbruxes (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm just looking for some advice here on my previously neglected rats.
*Context*; I recently rescued a few young males and they're extremely timid and one is even a bit aggressive. I'm trying to gradually trust train them by giving them treats from my hands and giving them liquid treats using a spoon. I also will sit outside their cage quietly a lot, and I let the ones who don't bite sniff my hands. They will take food from me, and one will allow occasional pets, but that's it.
I do my best to never overstep their boundaries, and if they look uncomfortable or are shying away from me, I'll stop touching them.


I understand that this can (and most likely will) be a very long process. But it's extremely difficult to get my boys out of their cage for anything, and I'm afraid that I may be reversing progress when I take them out; one of them will scream upon being picked up and the others just struggle like crazy at first. But they need time outside the cage and I've had them for about a week, so I'm not entirely sure what to do. Also, if I don't take them out myself, they won't come out, and I just don't find it healthy for them to be stuck in a cage all day, no matter how big or enriching it is. (Correct me if I'm wrong.)
I set up a plate of yummy fruits and veggies for them every playtime. And I don't chase them around the pen or force them to interact with me. But one of them gave me a hard bite just from my hand resting on the floor sort of close to him.
I'm not sure if anything here was made clear enough, but I just am looking for any advice possible! Thanks so much to anyone who helps. I just want what's best for them.

UPDATE: We've been bite-free for many months and my boys are super friendly and outgoing. They even know many tricks now! Thanks to anyone who helped, we're doing amazing and have been .


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

If you can pick them up,stuff them into a rat/ferret pouch thats round your neck and sit with them,even if you have to restrain them in there, So they learn that you,like their cage is a safe space.Reward them when you put them back.When they are comfortable with you sit near the cage so they can run along your arm back to the cage when they choose to,then reward again.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. You could try getting them to hop in a carrier or transfer box or some other thing. I use Froggy, it's small and soft and I can corner a reluctant or frightened rat, kind of push him into the Froggy and then when I bring it out of the cage, I put my face right up to them and talk. They love it, and feel safe. I use it to catch a wayward rat too, since they understand that Froggy is their safe place. I put it on the floor where they can see it.


----------



## tinypatters (Oct 23, 2021)

A couple of other things to consider are to: 

Check the environment your rats are in - are they comfortable; do they have toys to play with within their cage etc.
Outside of playtime, are there any other interactions with them? If so, is it possible to reward them with a little treat to show that they can be safe with you?
Are there any illness that may be making a particular rat uncomfortable? This can sometimes lead to the rat biting you. 
I found this article about introducing treats to pet rats here really helpful: The Complete Guide to Building Trust in Pet Rats | Rodent As Pet You start off by giving your rat a treat each time you open the cage to show you mean no harm, and then progress from there.

If it helps, I found that a lot of patience is needed, especially when your pets are rescues! How long have you had them for? It can take anywhere between a few weeks to a few months to get them to trust you. Keep at it, and I hope that they will soon start enjoying your company =)


----------



## Quarinteen (9 mo ago)

Build a wall around the cage and leave it open for them to roam.


----------

